# Need Help Identify this Plant



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought I planted a cayenne pepper but pretty sure it is not.
Any ideas?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

It could just be a weed....but man it sure is coming up like okra....


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I started it from a seed and has been growing about 3 months or more.
Thought it was a pepper plant but could not find anything in a google search.


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks like a cross betwween okra, artichoke, and philadendron. But I'm pretty sure it isn't a pepper.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Those bottom leaves are a different plant, some kind of sweet red pepper.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

That looks identical to the papaya I grew last year.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*That is it*



Reality Czech said:


> That looks identical to the papaya I grew last year.


That is it :ac550: :ac550: thanks
Knew it was something I had saved but forgot.
Guess I will transplant it and see if will survive.
It is definitely doing good so far, not sure if a freeze will kill it.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

The lower leaves in the right side, and the left side too, are pepper plants, like you say.

The leaves on the tall plant are definitely not a pepper plant.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

RC figured out it is papaya, thanks. 
Guess I will find out soon weather it is a male, female or bi.

The peppers are a sweet red pepper I planted early this year, They are not that big but produced nicely. Similar to a green pepper but sweeter. Only drawback is they have a lot of seeds. Mainly used in cooking different stews, soups ,ect. anything you would us a red pepper.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

fishingtwo said:


> That is it :ac550: :ac550: thanks
> Knew it was something I had saved but forgot.
> Guess I will transplant it and see if will survive.
> It is definitely doing good so far, not sure if a freeze will kill it.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news but they are extremely hard to transplant and a slight chill will kill them.
They need to be planted early in the spring to give them a chance to produce fruit.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My guess was castor beans.Loser again!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Leaf*

Here is a pic of the leaves, know of a few people growing the locally. The frost will stun them. Not sure how much of a freeze it would take to kill them.


----------

